# Holy Grail of Trolling Motor Plugs



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Thanks to another user on here I have found the Holy Grail of trolling motor plugs. I literally melt 1 or 2 trolling motor plugs per year while bowfishing. 

I started with this type and it is the worst of the bunch. It is the worse of the 3 that I've tried. I could melt one of these in a couple of trips.



Then I went to this type. Name brand Marinco. This one lasted one full season. I think this was the 3rd one.



Then the Heavens opened up and the Angels starting singing "Battery Tender". I so I did some learnin' on the Battery Tender trolling motor plug and ordered one. Man, this thing is built like a tank and it's rated for 100 Amps. I got it installed this weekend and so far I think this is going to be the end all be all for my plug issues. Not sure how I missed this thing over the years of Internetting....but I did.

More about the plug: https://products.batterytender.com/Accessories/Power-Connect-Battery-Connector-Set-Black.html

Got it installed....



Bad plug robbing you of power!!!
If you have bad connections like a melt or loose fitting plug, it is robbing you of power and potentinally damage your trolling motor. I could instantly tell the perform difference of my motor once switching from the bad plug to the new Batter Tender plug.


----------



## WALI4VR

I've had the first style in my boat, 24 volt system, and approaching 20 years and have yet to have a single problem. That includes running both bow mount and transom motors together most of the day. Is it possible you have a resistance problem somewhere in your wiring system? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

WALI4VR said:


> I've had the first style in my boat, 24 volt system, and approaching 20 years and have yet to have a single problem. That includes running both bow mount and transom motors together most of the day. Is it possible you have a resistance problem somewhere in your wiring system?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Bowfishing during the day I run my motor at 50% to 100% full power non-stop until the batteries are dead, some days I'll go through two sets of batteries. I have 8 gauge wire from the plug to the batteries under the foward helm with a 50 amp breaker. It's the plug that always melts. I don't think those plugs are meant to stand up to that kind of abuse.


----------



## JoshKeller

Never had an issue running 36 volts to a marinco plug fighting heavy currents all day. Do you have an inline breaker? Possibly those 8 gauge cables not carrying enough juice for the length of the run, and getting hot enough at the plug joint to melt?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

It's the plug. That's where the heat is building. It's 8 gauge wire making a 5 or 6ft run with a 50AMP breaker. Everything checks out. I've owned two boats and melted multiple plugs on both during bowfishing season.


----------



## wmk0002

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> It's the plug. That's where the heat is building. It's 8 gauge wire making a 5 or 6ft run with a 50AMP breaker. Everything checks out. I've owned two boats and melted multiple plugs on both during bowfishing season.



What voltage is your trolling motor? If it was a higher thrust 12V I could see that happening. I guess it still could with 24V but unless you had a 110lb thrust or greater motor the amps would be lower.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I've melted multiple plugs on one boat with a 12V 55# and multiple plugs on another boat with 24V 75# and 24V 80#.


----------



## flex

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Thanks to another user on here I have found the Holy Grail of trolling motor plugs. I literally melt 1 or 2 trolling motor plugs per year while bowfishing.
> 
> I started with this type and it is the worst of the bunch. It is the worse of the 3 that I've tried. I could melt one of these in a couple of trips.
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> Then I went to this type. Name brand Marinco. This one lasted one full season. I think this was the 3rd one.
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Then the Heavens opened up and the Angels starting singing "Battery Tender". I so I did some learnin' on the Battery Tender trolling motor plug and ordered one. Man, this thing is built like a tank and it's rated for 100 Amps. I got it installed this weekend and so far I think this is going to be the end all be all for my plug issues. Not sure how I missed this thing over the years of Internetting....but I did.
> 
> More about the plug: https://products.batterytender.com/Accessories/Power-Connect-Battery-Connector-Set-Black.html
> 
> Got it installed....
> 
> 
> Bad plug robbing you of power!!!
> If you have bad connections like a melt or loose fitting plug, it is robbing you of power and potentinally damage your trolling motor. I could instantly tell the perform difference of my motor once switching from the bad plug to the new Batter Tender plug.


Off topic, but what brand is that "seadeck" stuff you've got? Have been trying to find camo.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

flex said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to another user on here I have found the Holy Grail of trolling motor plugs. I literally melt 1 or 2 trolling motor plugs per year while bowfishing.
> 
> I started with this type and it is the worst of the bunch. It is the worse of the 3 that I've tried. I could melt one of these in a couple of trips.
> View attachment 4
> 
> 
> Then I went to this type. Name brand Marinco. This one lasted one full season. I think this was the 3rd one.
> View attachment 3
> 
> 
> Then the Heavens opened up and the Angels starting singing "Battery Tender". I so I did some learnin' on the Battery Tender trolling motor plug and ordered one. Man, this thing is built like a tank and it's rated for 100 Amps. I got it installed this weekend and so far I think this is going to be the end all be all for my plug issues. Not sure how I missed this thing over the years of Internetting....but I did.
> 
> More about the plug: https://products.batterytender.com/Accessories/Power-Connect-Battery-Connector-Set-Black.html
> 
> Got it installed....
> 
> 
> 
> Bad plug robbing you of power!!!
> If you have bad connections like a melt or loose fitting plug, it is robbing you of power and potentinally damage your trolling motor. I could instantly tell the perform difference of my motor once switching from the bad plug to the new Batter Tender plug.
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic, but what brand is that "seadeck" stuff you've got? Have been trying to find camo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


https://www.seadek.com/

Another look at it
View attachment 1


----------



## flex

Oh, it is actual brand sea dek. Was hoping there was a knockoff by now! Several, just not camo.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim

flex said:


> Oh, it is actual brand sea dek. Was hoping there was a knockoff by now! Several, just not camo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



How about HydroTurf from Board sponsor PWC. They will give you 15% discount if your a member here.


----------



## Jim

Sorry for derailing thread!


----------



## flex

Jim said:


> flex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, it is actual brand sea dek. Was hoping there was a knockoff by now! Several, just not camo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about HydroTurf from Board sponsor PWC. They will give you 15% discount if your a member here.
Click to expand...

Will give it a look! Also. I'm ordering the trolling motor plug from the OP.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowgrn4

You won't melt these.







$5-$6 a piece lot's of places.


----------



## skipper123

Now your talking, that flat plug is what I use never even warms up. I melted all the plugs made for trolling motors as well as the big foot switches two a year. And yea I know wire sizing and over size everything. If you want to see what she will do troll upstream in the Savanna river current dragging large striper lures for about six hours on high speed with a 12 volt 55lb motor. That will give the electrical system for the trolly motor a serious test. The weak link will fail or melt. Mine was the plug and big foot switch every time. #6 copper wire straight off the battery with electrical lugs would carry the load and not heat up but the plug could not handle it. Finally took out the plug and switch and straight wired it with the 60 amp cir cute breaker at the battery. Problem solved never had trouble after that.


----------



## mbweimar

Riverbottom, how's your plug holding up? I just got mine installed.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

mbweimar said:


> Riverbottom, how's your plug holding up? I just got mine installed.




Haven't had a chance to really put it to the test. I'll find out what it's made of in a few weeks when the water warms up and the bowfishing starts. I really like how it screws/locks in. And when's it's locked it's solid as a rock.

After a about 5 trips of regular/normal fishing use I haven't seen anything about it that I don't like.


----------



## tomme boy

If you are melting the plugs you need to upsize your wire. I run 6ga. welding cable on my boat with a 80lb 24v Terrova and never have a problem. I run my trolling motor at about 50-75% all day. I fish the main river channel of the Mississippi River trolling up river. Get the Ranger style or the flat style on the first page. I am also running 4 group 29 batteries to increase the capacity also.


----------



## olefart

I went with the Anderson plugs, that nowgrn4 on page one mentioned, with all my12 volt electric hoists, winches, and tongue jacks on my trailers. These plugs never even warm up.
I have these on my tractor, at my receiver hitches, front and rear, at the batteries themselves, my van has one in front and one in the back.
So now I have quick and safe plug-in 12volts with 50 amps of power available at many locations, I also change out the clamps on 6 ga jumper cables to the Anderson plugs on both ends to make a 50 amp 12 volt extension cord/jumper cables for portable winches.
They can be quite handy to use if you standardize all your power sucking 12 volt electric gizmos to these plugs.
Also chance are your "friends" wont be borrowing your tools, cause they wont have the right plug to use. Just think of the money you will save not having your buddies forget where they got their new tools from. lol


----------



## natemoen

nowgrn4 said:


> You won't melt these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $5-$6 a piece lot's of places.



+1 from me. Anderson Connectors are the best thing there is really. I even have all my electronics set up with the smaller 15amp connectors and have plugs all over the boat to plug in anything I want to them.

I even have a plug on the front and the back of my pickup (175 amp connector) and have a set of jumper cables with it on it as well. Easy to jump people, don't even have to pop the hood. Also works for other electronic stuff like winches and whatnot.

This plug is also pretty much the standard plug for all amateur radio stuff.

www.powerwerx.com If you want to see what all there is out there for them.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Thanks for the tip on the Anderson plugs. I will definitely look into them.


----------



## tomme boy

They work very well. Thats what are on electric fork trucks. I think the chargers were 36V 150A. Been a while since I worked on one. Can't remember ever replacing one unless they slammed the hood onto it and cracked the plastic. Just make sure you have the right crimping tool. Or make one. I had to make one out of a bolt and a piece of bar stock. I welded the bar stock to form a V so the ends would lay in the V. Then took a 5/16"x1" bolt and ground the end to look like a flat head screw driver tip. But more blunt. Then put it into a vice and press the tip into the connector. It actually works really well!


----------



## handyandy

If my current plug ever gives me fits I'll probably switch to one of the anderson connectors I already have a big one for the winch on my car trailer never thought about using one for a trolling motor plug. We use them at work for all the fork trucks, power pallet jacks, walk behind fork trucks, jlg man lifts they work never have them fail unless they smashed hard and break


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Went out on my first bowfishing trip this weekend. Trolled for about 6 hours straight and the plug didn't even get warm. Problem solved. Like I said all along, the issue was not the gauge/length of wire.


----------



## hipster dufus

i see battery tender has an adapter to put the wires in a straight line to plug. is there a way for water to get in the plug when installed facing up? will b purchasing it, but think i will rotate the receptcle so wires come in from the side. am a big believer in the heatshrink and liquid tape.


----------



## mbweimar

I filled my plug with silicone and let it fully cure before installing it. I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## hipster dufus

went ahead and ordered it today with the inline adaptor. dont know if i will use the adaptor but will make it easy to install if i decide i need it. let us know how urs works.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

Trolled the batteries to dead in about 4 hours Saturday. Plug didn't even get warm.


----------



## hipster dufus

got plug seems like i never have what i need on hand. got plenty of 10ga crimps but they r for 3/8 post. got dremel but no blades.picked up dremel blades cant find 10 ga crimps w 5/16 hole. find 8 ga w 5/16 hole. nothing ever easy.decided not to use inline adaptor. taped up opening in plugs for now. let me know how the silicone works. am i the only one that has problems going between wire gages? will post review after this weekend


----------



## olefart

Try napa for the right size plug. the store here carries a wide variety of plugs for all kinds of equipment.


----------



## hipster dufus

went out yesterday, w new plug. worked great. only issue is the 90 deg bend sticking up. will try inline adapter and see how it works on next trip.gotta say though, i hate my tm. 55# minn kota. always tightening screws . now the cable sheath popped out of the head. anyone ever deal with that?


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

hipster dufus said:


> went out yesterday, w new plug. worked great. only issue is the 90 deg bend sticking up. will try inline adapter and see how it works on next trip.gotta say though, i hate my tm. 55# minn kota. always tightening screws . now the cable sheath popped out of the head. anyone ever deal with that?




Post some pics. I'd like to see what you're talking about.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat

Well you guys talked me into it. I went for it. No report yet, hopefully I get out soon to give you guys a review. Install was a breeze. I used 10gauge flexible silicone wire going to the battery which was tinned copper and seems to be top notch, extremely flexible. The connection also has caps to cover the terminals from the elements that you can see in the second pic. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

I like that inline plug.


----------



## mbweimar

Catch Release Repeat said:


> Well you guys talked me into it. I went for it. No report yet, hopefully I get out soon to give you guys a review. Install was a breeze. I used 10gauge flexible silicone wire going to the battery which was tinned copper and seems to be top notch, extremely flexible. The connection also has caps to cover the terminals from the elements that you can see in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Where did you get the meshy wire loom? I like that stuff, but can't find any locally.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat

mbweimar said:


> Catch Release Repeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you guys talked me into it. I went for it. No report yet, hopefully I get out soon to give you guys a review. Install was a breeze. I used 10gauge flexible silicone wire going to the battery which was tinned copper and seems to be top notch, extremely flexible. The connection also has caps to cover the terminals from the elements that you can see in the second pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the meshy wire loom? I like that stuff, but can't find any locally.
Click to expand...



eBay, it's like 6 bucks for 25 bucks. Expandable wire cable sleeping should come up on a search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowgrn4

I'm mounting a 4500 lb ATV winch to my trailer tongue so I can dunk my boat on my private ramp at my lake place. I don't always have the tow vehicle my DW prefers when I'm there and a manual shift Miata won't cut it. Going to use my existing trolling motor Deep cycle group 31 battery up front under the casting platform to power the winch. I bought 5 50 Amp connectors and a dust cover. 3 yellow ones, one 6 gauge to go to the battery cable and 2 8 gauge for the winch and trolling motor connections and 2 8 gauge red connectors for the winch hand control.

My local Granger wanted almost triple what I paid Powerwerx with 2 day air shipping included. I'm not cheap, I'm "Frugal".


----------



## JohnK

skipper123 said:


> Now your talking, that flat plug is what I use never even warms up. I melted all the plugs made for trolling motors as well as the big foot switches two a year. And yea I know wire sizing and over size everything. If you want to see what she will do troll upstream in the Savanna river current dragging large striper lures for about six hours on high speed with a 12 volt 55lb motor. That will give the electrical system for the trolly motor a serious test. The weak link will fail or melt. Mine was the plug and big foot switch every time. #6 copper wire straight off the battery with electrical lugs would carry the load and not heat up but the plug could not handle it. Finally took out the plug and switch and straight wired it with the 60 amp cir cute breaker at the battery. Problem solved never had trouble after that.




I do the same thing, split bolt connectors and tape.


----------



## eshaw

Did the caps come with the connector or can you get them seperate?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat

eshaw said:


> Did the caps come with the connector or can you get them seperate?



Caps came with mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richz

Here is what I did.


----------



## fender66

Very interesting thread. Hard to believe (although I'm not doubting anyone) that there are so many issues with the same plug I've used for years. I've not had a single issue. Great that we can share this info and offer advice and options.

Keep rockin' Tinboaters!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors

fender66 said:


> Very interesting thread. Hard to believe (although I'm not doubting anyone) that there are so many issues with the same plug I've used for years. I've not had a single issue. Great that we can share this info and offer advice and options.
> 
> Keep rockin' Tinboaters!



The plugs seem to hold up fine under normal use. I don't think manufactures consider running your motor at 50-100% for hours on end as normal use though.


----------

